# Do Marimo Moss Ball cause long hair algae?



## redranger (Dec 13, 2015)

Do those Marimo Moss Ball cause long hair algae? 


I have read that they are actually a type of algae themselves. Could the long hair algae growing on the tank be the same algae however not in ball form?


----------



## MrFishTank5372 (Dec 18, 2015)

i dont think so, i have 2 in my tank and is growing fine. algae are caused by imbalance in the tank


----------



## jmeeter (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't see any hair algae on your moss ball. Moss balls are a species of filamentous green algae.


----------



## redranger (Dec 13, 2015)

jmeeter said:


> I don't see any hair algae on your moss ball. Moss balls are a species of filamentous green algae.


Oh, that was just a generic picture I found of a moss ball on the internet. 

My tank has the mos ball in it along with tons of hairline algae all over the aquarium.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

I have tank with moss balls and no algae, 
I also have tank with no moss ball with bba and green hair algae.


----------



## Joachimbates (Dec 10, 2015)

They 100% do. 3 tanks round I've gotten with it. Took them out and nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

Joachimbates said:


> They 100% do.


no
its true they are kind of algae but for sure they are not the reason for hair algae
as stated above hair algae - result of bad balance in your tank mostly because something wrong with light - spectrum, intensity or photoperiod...


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

The algae naturally grows in a sphere shape, there is no "core" that he algae is growing around. I doubt the hair algae is caused by the moss ball.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

The marimo itself won't cause the growth of the faster growing hated hair algae (marimo is a very slow growing form of hair algae), however it is possible for invasive hair algae(the fast grower) to which hike in on the marimo if it was not properly cared for before buying, or formed on the marimo after buying from improper lighting balance with other plant needs (nutrients, nitrogen, co2)


----------

